# Where to get raspberry leaf in bulk? Plus, does it work? Many questions.



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

I have heard we should not use it year round. So I was thinking I could start now then taper off in the Fall? Any difference between leaves and ground? Lastly, I am guessing my mare is about 1200lbs..Anyone know the dose? Thank you!!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Mare Magic is pure raspberry leaves and on the package I have it says to feed it all year round... I'm interested to hear if it's really only necessary to feed it in the spring/summer.

According to the package I have, it says to feed about an 1/4th of a cup a day for the first 10 days, then 1/8th of a cup daily after that, going back up to 1/4th of a cup on competition/high stress days. My measurements are basically a close guesstimate since it comes with a little scoop. And the package just says that's the dose, it doesn't say anything about weight. 

I don't know where to get it in bulk... I do know that I only paid $17 for a 60 day supply of Mare Magic which isn't too bad in my estimation...


----------



## SidMit (Jun 4, 2010)

Is Mare Magic ground up? Or is it leaves?


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Subscribing 

I was actually about to start a thread on this topic. My friend has a mare prone to mood swings and she swears by a product called Mareberry (sp?) which is made with raspberry leaves. She uses it for her horse in the spring and summer, but I don't know much more than that because I haven't tried it yet. 

Does anyone know what raspberry leaves do to make a mare calmer?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

SidMit said:


> Is Mare Magic ground up? Or is it leaves?


It's more like crushed, dried leaves. It's not a powder but it's also not huge chunks. It's kind of the same size pieces as dried parsley, maybe a little bigger.

Also, I forgot to answer your question about if it works or not. So far, I haven't had reason to complain about it (I've only been using it for a few weeks). Lacey's always been rather "hot" in the late winter/spring/summer so I'm not hoping for a complete turnaround, but I have noticed that she's been thinking more instead of just reacting. She's still reactive to things but she's thinking about the people around her more during her reaction instead of just bowling people over because she's worried.
The true test will be when she goes into heat this spring. Usually she's a little hormonal terror (not bad, just spastic and therefore dangerous). But, I'm hoping that the combination of not being around any male anythings, and Mare Magic, will do the trick. we'll see!


----------

